# SERCA 04 National Convention



## KAOTIK-B14 (Apr 26, 2004)

Who is gonna go to the Serca Convention on May 21-23
the 21 they are having a track day
the 22nd is a dyno day 
and the 23rd is a tour of nissan HQ and a car show bbq event.

Im down to go to the nissan HQ tour and car show..
:cheers:


----------

